# Little Orphan..Annie?



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, s/he *is* a red head...?
















This is one who's father bird was so mean and vile it kicked the babies out of the nest far too early in his eagerness to have more eggs. The other baby died before it got enough help so the lady took this one inside to take care of it. That male has been living alone for 2 years in a nice loft with a couple who do rescue work, and just this winter they rescued 2 more pigeons. One turned out to be female and is now his mate. The other was a young rescued bird that he eventually ran off, so might have been another male. Anyway, this cock apparently just thinks three's a crowd. They had this little squeaker in a cage in the garage and the lady asked if I'd take him home and merge him into my little [growing!] flock. I don't have an ash red (I think that's what he is?) yet and anyway I can't say no,  so here it is. I am still tube feeding him in the mornings and though I think he's old enough to wean to seeds he's a bit slow on the uptake. It sits on the back of my chair and watches TV with us in the evenings and rides around on my shoulder while I do my chores. I am growing quite attached to having that little squeak in my ear. He spends a little time each evening in the aviary and spent most of Sunday out there just learning to be a pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Annie would be a great name for that one or Arnie if needed.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Snipes,

That is a darling little guy. I think you have a forever friend there, although once s/he finds a mate the buddy days tend to be over. Looks like an ash red checker to me. Very pretty color.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a pretty little pijie. Annie or Arnie is the perfect name.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a sweet face! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Check this little ones tail feathers and flights. See if you can see any little black flecks in them. If so, you've got yourself an "Arnie".............
In one of the pictures it looks like I can see a little tiny black fleck, but I'm not sure.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I *do* think I see some black flecks in the tail. I am pretty sure it is an ash red male; its daddy is a dark check (blue) - hence the check pattern; its momma is white but with a wild type tail and a splash of coppery brown on her back. So she's not recessive white but has some ??? factors rendering her mostly colorless...anyway the red (if it is red) had to have come from her and makes him an Arn not an Ann. 

anywho, as the tail grows out I do think I see little flecks of black in the grey...so that is a strong clue? Having never seen the ash red color close up in person, I can't be sure. He's a brownish red. A kernel of doubt remains cuz the adult cocks do the tail-dragging bit around him/her. But maybe that's just a dominance thing? time will tell but I do think Annie might be Arnie!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Black spots are called "ink spots" and indicate cock bird  
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I *do* think I see some black flecks in the tail. I am pretty sure it is an ash red male; its daddy is a dark check (blue) - hence the check pattern; its momma is white but with a wild type tail and a splash of coppery brown on her back. So she's not recessive white but has some ??? factors rendering her mostly colorless...anyway the red (if it is red) had to have come from her and makes him an Arn not an Ann.
> 
> anywho, as the tail grows out I do think I see little flecks of black in the grey...so that is a strong clue? Having never seen the ash red color close up in person, I can't be sure. He's a brownish red. A kernel of doubt remains cuz the adult cocks do the tail-dragging bit around him/her. But maybe that's just a dominance thing? time will tell but I do think Annie might be Arnie!


Yep, think you've got a little man bird there. Don't mind the adult cocks. They're just crazy anyway and get all excited about a "new" pigeon.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice bird Snipes! Real pretty too, no matter what sex it ends up being!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How cute Snipes  Of course I am partial to redheads - female or male  Looks like he or she will quite a beauty growning up.


----------

